# Anyone tried the cookchack rubs ?



## gargra03 (Apr 3, 2010)

I was curious if anyone has tried the cookshack rib and chicken rubs ?


----------



## bbqhead (Apr 4, 2010)

when I bought my FEC's they came with rubs and sauces. the spicy chicken rub is alright, but can get spicy with to much on chicken. the rib rub is good on ribs and pork butt, the brisket rub is good too. they're all good ,but I prefer other brands for personal use and comps. but since I got 2 gallons of each I'll use them for quantity cooks like catering and such. But the sauce, I really liked it, the spicy doesn't burn you, good flavor as with the mild sauce. I don't know if I answered your question or not ,but I have tried cookshack products and they're good but I use other brands.


----------



## mballi3011 (Apr 4, 2010)

Now I have a store that braggs about stocking 2000 rubs and hot sauces and I have neve rseen it that I know of. A picture might help those who might have seen it thou.


----------



## gargra03 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here is a pic of the spicy chicken rub in 5lbs, the only reason I am considering buying is the price is right and it comes in bulk,


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 5, 2010)

I use the Cookshack Brisket Rub on my Brisket and Chuckies and I really like it!


----------



## butcher bbq (Apr 15, 2010)

There brisket rub is good. The chicken rub is quite salty to me.


----------



## jjwdiver (Apr 15, 2010)

I agree with Butcher - chicken rub is salty.


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 15, 2010)

I second this. Used it recently and was pleasantly surprised


----------



## gargra03 (Apr 15, 2010)

thanks guys !


----------



## chainsaw (Apr 15, 2010)

The Cookshack factory is close to where I work, so I stopped and got some Rub there-but it was Fast Eddie's general rub-very good and reasonable. Head Country HQ is here also but much more expensive.


----------



## big rhino bbq (Apr 15, 2010)

Love the brisket rub.  The rib rub has no flavor in my opinion


----------

